# Is there an expiration on Malibu Rum Mixers?



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I bought a few bottles of "just add the alcohol" Malibu Rum Pina Colada mix maybe 2 years ago. There is no expiration date on them and they are sealed. Would they still be good? They have not been refridgerated but they have been downstairs in a cool finished basement. Thanks

http://s775.photobucket.com/user/d307p/media/11a89ec8-c060-4a49-b4f1-feb4678dca61.jpg.html


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Pop it and smell it it will let you know


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I would think they would be fine.

take a little sip.

If it's bad, your gonna know immediately.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

how much does a bottle of this stuff cost? Is it really worth the risk compared to just buying another bottle?

That being said it is probably loaded with preservatives plus your going to be mixing it with the greatest disinfectant of all time booze.... so who knows.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

irie said:


> how much does a bottle of this stuff cost?* Is it really worth the risk compared to just buying another bottle?*
> 
> That being said it is probably loaded with preservatives plus your going to be mixing it with the greatest disinfectant of all time booze.... so who knows.


A sip to taste it won't kill anybody.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Just drink it Dave... Post pics if something bad happens.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Just drink it Dave... Post pics if something bad happens.


yea, what he said.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

irie said:


> how much does a bottle of this stuff cost? Is it really worth the risk compared to just buying another bottle?
> 
> That being said it is probably loaded with preservatives plus your going to be mixing it with the greatest disinfectant of all time booze.... so who knows.


They used to sell it at Costco, but no more. Can't find it now.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Just drink it and see


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

I mean worst case scenario is what- it fermented? It literally says add alcohol on the bottle so that's all good, right?


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Step 1: buy rum
Step 2: poor out mix
Step 3: drink rum


----------

